# Your Top Five Beers



## brenjak (16/4/09)

This has probably been done before but...
I love to go to Dan Murphy's or 1st Choice and pick up my favourite cartons when i go to the big smoke (Cairns). I buy a carton of Pilsner Urquell and a carton of DAB. With this i usually by a couple of different six packs to try. I collect the bottles and obviouosly enjoy the beer. 

What are your top five picks? Dosnt necessarily have to be available in Australia either. I have been though Europe twice and plan to go agian in a couple of years so if you tried a good one somewhere let me know and i ma follow in your footsteps.

Prost!


----------



## manticle (16/4/09)

Chimay Blue
Leffe Brun
Schofferhoffer hefeweizen
Orval
Duvel


As with any top five, it can change depending on how I feel but I like malty strong belgian ales above most other things.


----------



## haysie (16/4/09)

Saison Dupont (thx Q),Duvel, Newcastle Brown, Taddy Porter, My beer, more of my beer  , 
i.e the mood, the season, the yeast farm.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/4/09)

Easy...
VB
West End
New
CUB Mid
Carlton Draught
Corona
Blonde anything cause they are sooo good for my waist
XXXX
XXXX Gold
h34r:


----------



## Stuster (16/4/09)

In no particular order, and really the five might change the next time I'm answer.

1. Rodenbach 10
2. Gouden Carolus
3. Little Creatures Pale Ale
4. Rodenbach Grand Cru
5. 3 Fonteinen Oude Gueze

Just thought I'd mention that I went to Belgium recently. Can you tell?


----------



## manticle (16/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Easy...
> VB
> West End
> New
> ...



Can you make me a clone of XXXX gold?


----------



## kook (16/4/09)

I can't pick 5, 50 might be possible...

I could pick 10 Breweries (in no order)?

Struisse
Westvleteren
Drie Fonteinen
De Dolle
Cantillon
Russian River
Pizza Port / Lost Abbey
Unertl
Mikkeller
Heller-Trum (Aecht Schlenkerla)


----------



## brenjak (16/4/09)

Yes, i can tell you went to Belgium. Nice to see they sell Little Creatures there (LOL). Did you try Zot (Brugge)?


----------



## brenjak (16/4/09)

Chappo...surely you jest sir!


----------



## haysie (16/4/09)

kook said:


> I can't pick 5, 50 might be possible...
> 
> I could pick 10 Breweries (in no order)?
> 
> ...




THE O/P was 5 beers, NOT 10 breweries


----------



## bradsbrew (16/4/09)

Biergeliebter said:


> Chappo...surely you jest sir!


His real favourite is Fosters light Ice :lol:


----------



## Duff (16/4/09)

Rochefort 10
Duvel
Timothy Taylor Landlord
Pilsener Urquell
Pliny the Elder


----------



## flattop (16/4/09)

Anything from around the black forest in Germany is great!
all the little villages brew their own fantastic

Other than that
Red Hill Golden Ale
Some other stuff
Leffe...
Hoegaarden
Kilkenny


----------



## Stuster (16/4/09)

Biergeliebter said:


> Did you try Zot (Brugge)?



Yes, tried Zot, both the dark and the light. Very drinkable beers and nice on tap. :chug:


----------



## benny_bjc (16/4/09)

* Coopers Stout, Vintage & Sparkling Ale

* Knapstein Reserve Lager

* Little Creatures Pale Ale

* Wicked Elf Pale Ale

* Barons Black Wattle Ale


----------



## kook (16/4/09)

haysie said:


> THE O/P was 5 beers, NOT 10 breweries



I guess if it was a "death row" situation, where right _this moment_ I could only choose 5 beers to drink, I'd pick:

A fruit lambic such as Cantillon Framboos 1979, 3 Fonteinen Oude Kriekenlambik or 3 Fonteinen Schaerbeekse Kriek;
Westvleteren Blonde, just because I like it;
something Belgian and decadent like Struisse Pannepot or Westvleteren Abt 12;
something "new-world" like Pizza Port Cuvee de Tomme or Russian River Beatification;
and finally a smoked beer: Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock.

I wouldn't call them my "top 5" though


----------



## Brisfox (16/4/09)

1. Ruddles County.
2.Peroni.
3.Newky Brown.
4.Murphys Stout.
5.Rogers Ale.


----------



## flattop (16/4/09)

Chappo forgot Fosters


----------



## sinkas (16/4/09)

Stuster said:


> In no particular order, and really the five might change the next time I'm answer.
> 
> 1. Rodenbach 10




Is this a new beer?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/09)

Resch Draught
Carlton Black
Resch Pilsner
Tooheys Red
Tooheys Blue


----------



## lczaban (16/4/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tooheys Blue



Hmmmm, Tooheys Blue. Gotta lurve it when it is under $20 per carton.... h34r: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (16/4/09)

sinkas said:


> Is this a new beer?



Doh. Thinking two things, writing a combination. I think you can guess what I was thinking. :beer:


----------



## PostModern (16/4/09)

I don't have a top 5, too many great beers out there. If you're in a Big Dan's that's lucky enough to have a Svyturys Auksinas (gold) from my native Lithuania, give at least a 4 pack a burl. Great rice lager.


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/4/09)

Rocheforte 8
Gouden Carouls
Paulaner Salvator Doppelbock
Sam Adams Boston Lager
Grand Ridge Moonlight (English Mild Style)

I was also supremely impressed the first time I tried Grand Ridge Brewers Pilsener but consistency seems to be a problem for them, I have bought about 5 stubbies of this since the first hoping for the same flavour I got from the first instead I got 5 bottles of Klag Glue!!


----------



## tazman1967 (16/4/09)

No order..

Sierra Nevada Pale ale
Westmalle Tripple
Orval
Rochfort 10
Budvar
Tros Pistoles


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/4/09)

flattop said:


> Anything from around the black forest in Germany is great!
> all the little villages brew their own fantastic
> 
> Other than that
> ...



+1 on the schwarzwald - i love Rothaus!


----------



## Adamt (17/4/09)

I wish I had a greater catalogue of commercial beers tried, but so far:

3 Fonteinen Oude Gueuze, I think it was that one ~
Chimay Blue
Schneider Aventinus
Coopers Vintage Ale
Southwark Old Stout


----------



## barfridge (17/4/09)

my true love, the trappists - westvleteren 12, closely followed by rochefort 10
a complex old style belgian ale - liefmans goudenband
did somebody say hops? - stone ruination ipa
an everyday quaffer, but far from ordinary - timothy taylors landlord pale ale
to warm the cockles on a cold cold night - okocim porter


----------



## Barry (17/4/09)

What I love anywhere at any time is Chimay Blue, Coopers Vintage and any Belgian tripel/golden ale.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/4/09)

This is just the five I'd be most likely to buy at the moment, given the chance (and if they were all cheap). In no particular order.

Fat Yak
Matilda Bay APA
James Squire Amber Ale
Old Speckled Hen
James Squire Porter


----------



## .DJ. (17/4/09)

Murrays Pale
Alpha Pale Ale
Gage Roads IPA
Pepperjack Ale
JSGA


----------



## jbirbeck (17/4/09)

I have a top five I can remember the names of and a top five. I'll go with a top five but two are bit vague because they are 'beer memories'...I'll have to check the video as I did record it.

1. Rochefort 10
2. Coopers Vintage batch 1
3. LCPA
4. Czech something dark  I don't remember what it was but damn it was tasty. Was staying in prague and picked it up at the supermarket...I will have to check the video. I was having a couple a night in the hostel and filming the ones I had had.
5. something mild, hand pumped in Bath, I'll have to check my vids.

Of the above I've only had the LCPA more than once...unless you count brew your own versions as having it again.


----------



## whitegoose (17/4/09)

In no particular order...

- Becks
- Coopers Pale Ale
- Duval
- James Squire Amber Ale
- Schofferhofer Hefeweizen

It's actually really painful to try to name 5, I've just thought of about 5 more I like just as much as these beers


----------



## KingPython (17/4/09)

Temple Saison
Pilsner Urquell
LCPA based on memories
Weinhenstephaner Hefeweizen 
Southwark Stout


----------



## DiscoStu (17/4/09)

The five that spring to mind are

1. Chimay Blue
2. Paulaner Pils
3. Franziskaner Weissbier Dunkel
4. Bishops Finger
5. Guiness


----------



## MarkBastard (17/4/09)

I don't mind the Guinness Extra Stout 6% BUL tallies


----------



## gava (17/4/09)

in order.
1) the coldest
2) the closest
3) the closest to someone else
4) The dodgy beer your mate left in your fridge cause it tastes like crap
5) any


----------



## MarkBastard (17/4/09)

gava said:


> in order.
> 1) the coldest
> 2) the closest
> 3) the closest to someone else
> ...



6) the drip tray / bucket at your keg party


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/4/09)

barfridge said:


> my true love, the trappists - westvleteren 12, closely followed by rochefort 10
> a complex old style belgian ale - liefmans goudenband
> did somebody say hops? - stone ruination ipa
> an everyday quaffer, but far from ordinary - timothy taylors landlord pale ale
> to warm the cockles on a cold cold night - okocim porter



barfridge, I agree with you on the Okocim porter, wonderfully warming beer :beer: .
To that I would add:

Deschutes Mirror Pond Pale Ale
Alaskan Smoked Porter
Oakham Ales JHB
Fullers ESB on the handpump.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Snow (17/4/09)

Rochefort 10
Schlenkerla Marzen Rauchbier
Murray's Wild Thing Russian Imperial Stout
Knappstein Reserve Lager
Schneider Aventinus
Hoegaarden (I couldn't pick just 5!)


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Ok Serious anwser this time

Aussies

Little Critters Pale Ale
Little Critters Bright Ale
Fat Yak APA
Murrays Pale
Pepperjack

International

Schlenkerla Marzen Rauchbier 
Knappstein Reserve Lager
Hoegaarden 
Pilsner Urquell
Erdinger Weibbier

Geez it hard just picking 5?


----------



## barfridge (17/4/09)

psst...knappstein is an Aussie beer


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Tehehe it is too. Whoopsie! h34r:


----------



## reviled (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok Serious anwser this time
> 
> Aussies
> 
> ...



Erdinger and Hoegaarden?? Really? :huh:


----------



## MarkBastard (17/4/09)

Knappstein Reserve Lager is nice, probably my pick of the lagers.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/4/09)

gava said:


> in order.
> 1) the coldest
> 2) the closest
> 3) the closest to someone else
> ...




You forgot

1. Whatever's in the first glass
2. Whatever's in the second glass
3. Whatever's in the third glass
4. Whatever's in the fourth glass
5. Whatever's in the fifith glass.

 


Some people look at the glass and say its half full, I empty the glass and say "Who's shout !"  


The most obvious thing from this thread though is the number of beers people have listed that I have not heard about, let alone tasted.



> I don't mind the Guinness Extra Stout 6% BUL tallies



The only beer anyone has mentioned that I have in my fridge. Lucky no one mentioned Tooheys Extra Dry !


----------



## Katherine (17/4/09)

> 4) The dodgy beer your mate left in your fridge cause it tastes like crap



That reminds me of what happenened to my partner last night... our beer fridge is in the garage and he didnt put the light on... we had friends over on the weekend who left beer in the fridge... Lloydies no beer snob but.... I was watching him open his beer.... and I said what are you doing... It was Emu Bitter he got half way through it. 

I like beer....


----------



## Josh (17/4/09)

I like beers I can have a few of...

Hoegaarden
Budvar
Guinness
Murrays Sassy Blonde
James Squire Highwayman

All this will change once I hit Europe later in the year.


----------



## Bizier (17/4/09)

Aw man... something like:

Orval
Duvel
Sam Smith Imperial Stout (I know it is not the definition of imperial, but I love it)
Murray's Grand Cru
Meantime London Porter (knocked Murray's Best Extra Porter off last week, along with my socks)

Tomorrow the list will be entirely different.


----------



## DennisKing (19/4/09)

Worthington White Sheild 
Green King Abbot Ale {as it was in the 1970s} just a memory I`m affraid
Timothy taylor landlord
Charles Wells Fargo
and my own clone of felinfoel Double Dragon {never tried the real thing}


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/09)

DennisKing said:


> Worthington White Sheild
> *Green King Abbot Ale *{as it was in the 1970s} just a memory I`m affraid
> Timothy taylor landlord
> Charles Wells Fargo
> and my own clone of *felinfoel Double Dragon* {never tried the real thing}



Cycling holiday around Britain in the 70s and we arrived in Cambridge in a heatwave, signed into a youth hostel and I found a Greene King pub round the corner. Their Abbott Ale Beer Engine was buggered and the landlord was going up and down the steps of the cellar with a huge old metal jug (probably left over from the days before beer engines, the pub was certainly old enough  . Pint after pint of loverly Abbot Ale and I was totally rat arsed by tea time. I'm sure the beer had little lumps of yeast and hop debris floating in it but it was delicious.

Despite living in Cardiff for ten years to my shame I never got over LLanelli way to try Felinfoel although I understand that SA Brain and Co had a special mash tun and cask filling line installed just for me  . Hancocks HB _cask_ was a nice 4% lunch drop with a cheese and onion roll as well.


Wadworth 6x
Brains SA
Greene King Abbot Ale (old days)
Castlemaine XXXX unpasteurised gravity-served from the wooden cask you Mexicans are missing out so sue me. B)
Pilsner Urquell drunk as a boilermaker with Glenlivet or Glenfiddich


----------



## technocat (19/4/09)

My homebrew
Stella Artois
Lowenbrau
Ironhouse Pale Ale
Coopers Sparkling Ale 
:chug:


----------



## EK (19/4/09)

In no particular order:

*Australian*
Little Creatures Pale Ale
James Squire Golden Ale
Coopers Sparkling Ale
Pepperjack
3 Ravens Blonde

*International*
Bishops Finger
Whistable Bay
La Trappe Dubbel
Waggle Dance
Fullers ESB

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## Muggus (20/4/09)

Tough choices in life:

Rochefort 10
Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout
Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock 
Schneider Aventinus Weizen-Eisbock
St. Bernardus Abt 12

Probably be feeling a bit of a headspin after that session!


----------



## Kleiny (20/4/09)

Five memorable ones

Rochefort 10
Murrays 2IPA
Feral Hophog
Redoak IPA
Warsteiner

Changes with taste but i always like a APA, IPA


----------



## brendanos (20/4/09)

Westvleteren Abt 12 (sub St Bernardus Abt 12 if out of Westy)
De Struis Black Albert (sub Murray's Wild Thing)
Feral Hop Hog
Rogue XS Old Crustacean Barleywine
Cantillon Gueuze


----------



## adraine (20/4/09)

flattop said:


> Anything from around the black forest in Germany is great!
> all the little villages brew their own fantastic



OMG I LOVE Rothaus Tannen Zapfle :icon_drool2: 
check this if you can read german



foles said:


> +1 on the schwarzwald - i love Rothaus!



If you can find this beer buy and then tell me asap where i can get it!

And then there's

fat yak
chimay red
erdinger wheat
Duvel


----------



## Bizier (20/4/09)

brendanos said:


> Westvleteren Abt 12 (sub St Bernardus Abt 12 if out of Westy)



Bastard


----------



## glennheinzel (21/4/09)

It was too hard to limit myself to just five, so here is a slightly expanded top five.

International-
Westvleteren 12
Timothy Taylor Landlord/Harvey's Sussex Best Bitter/Blacksheep (Best Bitter?)/Everards Tiger 
Fullers ESB
Ayinger Celebrator
De Dolle Stille Nacht

Local
LCPA
RedOak English IPA
Murrays 2IPA
Tooheys Old
James Squire IPA


----------



## sinkas (21/4/09)

great to see this is slowly turing into "name every commercial beer you can".

and Brendanos , you really think HopHog is that good?


----------



## Gulpa (21/4/09)

Looking at peoples lists I obviously need to drink more.

Fullers 1845
Sierra Nevada (fresh, from tap)
Pilsner Urquell (or other czech pils depending on day you ask)
A US Porter the had on tap and the Malthouse, Wellington NZ (forget the name)
Leffe Brune

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Pennywise (21/4/09)

This list changes every time I think of it but ATM, here's mine

Leffe Blonde
Youngs Double Choc Stout
Barons ESB
Grand Ridge Scotch Ale
Weihenstephen Dunkelwiesbeer (sp)

in no particular order


----------



## drsmurto (21/4/09)

I wont name 5 but ......... i suspect all 5 would be english ales served via a handpump in the UK. 

Rather than contribute, i think it would be more interesting to do a search and find the last time this thread was done and see how much change there has been to people's responses....


----------



## samhighley (21/4/09)

There are some patterns emerging, namely:

LCPA
Landlord

I like both of those a lot.

I have been a bit disappointed with LCPA of late, but the pint bottles I purchased the other day from a little supermarket must have been refrigerated since they arrived. They were hiding down the back of the fridge and had about 10 months on the use-by. They were both delicious, and full of cascade aroma.


----------



## Fourstar (21/4/09)

5 from the top of my head:

Unibroue - La Fin du Monde
Schneider Weisse - Original
Rogue - American Amber Ale 
Samuel Smith - Taddy Porter (anything from Samuel Smith actually)
Great Divide - Titan IPA (It's like drinking a PINECONE!) 

:icon_drool2: ..... I'm thirsty!


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/09)

Mine changes too many times, so here's the latest top 5, in no particular order

Tooheys Old
any dark Belgian I can get my hands on
Baltica Dark #4 - pronunciation is way off, but it's a lithuanian one
franziskaner hefeweizen
Pilsner Urquell


----------



## HoppingMad (21/4/09)

Local yokels:

Little Creatures Pale Ale
James Squire Porter
Holgate Temptress
Coopers Stout
Mountain Goat Hightail Ale

From barrels across the sea:

Shofferhofer Hefeweizen
Duvel
Youngs Double Choc Stout
Budvar
Emersons anything

Aw man, you guys are bastards - all I want to do is hit the bottle-o now! :icon_drool2: 

Hopper.


----------



## stueywhytcross (21/4/09)

Paulaner Original Mnchner
Paulaner Hefe-Weissbier Naturtrb
Leffe Radieuse
Hoegaarden Grand Cru
Orval


----------



## Muggus (21/4/09)

brendanos said:


> Rogue XS Old Crustacean Barleywine


Tried this for the first time last week.
Seemed pretty good, but compared to some of the other BW we were drinking at the time (Mikkeller Big Worse and Hvedegoop, Murrays Anniversary), it seemed a bit rough around the edges.
Maybe needs ageing?


----------



## Jase71 (21/4/09)

In No Order: 


Blue Label Chimay
Trois Monts
Little Creatures Bright
Schwelmer Pils
James Squire Golden Ale


----------



## hoohaaman (22/4/09)

I could never decide on only 5 beers,it would be just to hard,akin to choosing your favourite child.

But I think Belgians would feature strongly


----------



## fcmcg (22/4/09)

i 'm not going to answer this thread for fear of incriminating myself ....
(ok...so i buy swill when i'm going camping)


----------



## manticle (23/4/09)

fergthebrewer said:


> i 'm not going to answer this thread for fear of incriminating myself ....
> (ok...so i buy swill when i'm going camping)



Swill has its place. It just shouldn't be seen as either good or as the definitive. I can drink orval and I can drink Melbourne. I just don't sing melbourne's praises.

I'd like to add Westmalle Dubbel to the list. I had it yesterday at Beer deluxe (good beer bar in melbourne) and I think it's come up trumps. I look forward to trying the trippel soon.

I also tried a Lindeman's Geuze. First lambic I've ever tried and very enjoyable. I look forward to educating my palate to the joys of wild fermentation.


----------



## brendanos (10/5/09)

sinkas said:


> and Brendanos , you really think HopHog is that good?



I can't think of a pale ale I'd rather drink!


----------



## brendanos (10/5/09)

Muggus said:


> Tried this for the first time last week.
> Seemed pretty good, but compared to some of the other BW we were drinking at the time (Mikkeller Big Worse and Hvedegoop, Murrays Anniversary), it seemed a bit rough around the edges.
> Maybe needs ageing?



I really enjoyed the intensity of hop character, bitterness, and malt sweetness. Should have a second bottle then I'll know for sure if it's as amazing as I remember it!


----------



## Yuma (3/6/09)

1. Mountain Goat Hightail Ale
2. Brains SA
3. Pilsner Urquell
4. Tyskie
5. Toohey's Old


----------



## Renegade (3/6/09)

Wicked Elf Pale Ale has snuck into my top five i think ! What a great local drop (brewed in Port Macquarie NSW)


----------



## devo (3/6/09)

my favs tend to change and in no particular order it's currently...

Trummer Pils
Pilsner Urquell
Duvel
Coldstream Bitter
LCPA


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

mmmmmm Trummer Pils...


----------



## Bizier (3/6/09)

Tried Rochfort 10 for the first time last night... not a bad beer by a long shot.

ED: I want to try Trumer Pils, but it is always on the top shelf at DMs under the bloody mercury vapour lights.


----------



## MattC (3/6/09)

With my fairly limited tasing history, since I was coverted from megaswill, I would have to admit that its very hard to pick 5 and after drinking only these five for say a year, you would probably choose a totally different 5. but anyway here goes

Not in order..

1. Little Creatures Pale Ale

2. Redoak Special Strong Bitter - on tap

3. Chimay Blue

4. Duvel

5. Matilda Bay Alpha Pale Ale


----------



## Interloper (3/6/09)

Hoegaarden Grand Cru
Leffe Blonde
Weihenstephen Dunkel wiesbeer
Chimay Blu
Coopers Vintage Ale


----------



## Katherine (3/6/09)

Bizier said:


> Tried Rochfort 10 for the first time last night... not a bad beer by a long shot.
> 
> ED: I want to try Trumer Pils, but it is always on the top shelf at DMs under the bloody mercury vapour lights.




Ive never had a skunked Trummer Pils and Ive brought plenty of cartons! 

Pilsner Urquel different story never had a good one... maybe its me...


----------



## .DJ. (3/6/09)

.DJ. said:


> Murrays Pale
> Alpha Pale Ale
> Gage Roads IPA
> Pepperjack Ale
> JSGA



mine has changed...
Murrays Pale
Alpha Pale Ale
Coopers Pale
Pepperjack Ale
Mountain Goat Hightail


----------



## MattC (3/6/09)

Katie said:


> Ive never had a skunked Trummer Pils and Ive brought plenty of cartons!
> 
> Pilsner Urquel different story never had a good one... maybe its me...



Ive read on here somewhere before that you are a fan of the Trummer Pils or that you were trying to brew a clone, Ive never had one, why you like them so much?


----------



## MattC (3/6/09)

.DJ. said:


> mine has changed...
> Murrays Pale
> Alpha Pale Ale
> Coopers Pale
> ...




That's only two changes in just over a month - not too bad DJ :lol:


----------



## leroy_brown (3/6/09)

Dogbolter
2m Tall Huon Dark Ale
Barons ESB
Speight's Distinction Ale
James Squire Pilsener

There's more than 5 though...


----------



## hazard (3/6/09)

Guinness - a fresh draught pint. If the kegs been open too long, no good. And those widget cans are horrid.
Tooheys Old. A mainstay for many years - but as above - because it is not a fast mover, draught is not always fresh. Its easy to tell when its fresh, and when its not.
James Squire Amber Ale. A recent addition to my list, a serious challenger to Tooheys Old for a mainstream swill (though a bit more expensive)
Chimay Grand Reserve (Blue) - magnificent, though i haven't tried Rochefort which some consider to be better, or other big belgian beers
Hoegaarden Wit
Mountain Goat Hightail Ale - OK thats six, but gotta give the locals a fair go.

As you can tell I like dark, with the occasional white beer. And lager is right off the menu ....


----------



## Ronin (3/6/09)

Rodenbach Grand Cru
Samuel Smith Imperial Stout
Rochefort (any)
Spaten Munchen
Samuel Smith Nut Brown Ale

They're my favourite imported beers...I'll have to think harder about locals.

Red Hill Imperial Stout
Otway Estate Farmhouse Ale
Red Hill Scotch Ale
Otway Estate Otway Ale
Mountain Goat Hightail

James


----------



## Interloper (3/6/09)

hazard said:


> Guinness - a fresh draught pint. If the kegs been open too long, no good. And those widget cans are horrid.
> Tooheys Old. A mainstay for many years - but as above - because it is not a fast mover, draught is not always fresh. Its easy to tell when its fresh, and when its not.
> James Squire Amber Ale. A recent addition to my list, a serious challenger to Tooheys Old for a mainstream swill (though a bit more expensive)
> Chimay Grand Reserve (Blue) - magnificent, though i haven't tried Rochefort which some consider to be better, or other big belgian beers
> ...



I like em dark too. Must be an eastern states thing but I wouldn't know a tooheys if I tripped over it... As the Hoegaarden Grand Cru is my all time fave beer I really really wanted to like the wit, but I find it a bit boring and bland? What is it you love about the wit?


----------



## jimi (3/6/09)

I'm finding this thread a little depressing on a few fronts: 
1) I'm realising how few of these beers mentioned that I can still get my hands on easily 
2) The reality is that most of the beers I'd have in my top 5, I've also had crap examples of (transport & storage issue) but that's another thread

My top 5.
Fullers ESB - if I hadn't got a good one to start I would never of brought another 
Wychewood Hobgoblin
Delerious Tremors (yes the english version of this beligan beer, cause I'd spell it wrong otherwise  )
Duvel
Schnieder Adventius Dopplebock


----------



## hazard (3/6/09)

Interloper said:


> What is it you love about the wit?


It is nigh impossible to get a dark beer in a melbourne restaurant, but many have a good range of imported beers. Even if Hoegaarden wit is "boring and bland" compared to some of the more esteemed beers of the top 5, it soars above the lagers you otherwise get in a restaurant (I really dislike Heinekin, Stella etc which are the height of sophistication on the melbourne eating scene. Mrs Parmas an honourable exception.). Wit is also a nice refreshing beer on a hot day, and occasionally its nice to have something a bit lighter than my favourite dark beers - a bit of yin and yang, yang all the time gets a bit boring.
Hazard


----------



## HarryB (3/6/09)

Westvleteren 12
Hakusekikan Super Vintage ('04)
Rochefort 10
Cantillion Geueze
and for a local one probably Redoak Old Baltic Porter


----------



## eamonnfoley (3/6/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Local yokels:
> 
> Little Creatures Pale Ale
> James Squire Porter
> ...



for those who like youngs double chocolate stout - and live in Perth - you have to check out the seasonal chocolate ale at Mash Brewery. Its like chico babies on the nose.


----------



## KGB (3/6/09)

Hmmm, looks like I have far simpler/cheaper/crapper taste than many here. I'll get my flame proof suit just in case but here goes:

James Squire Amber Ale, Barons Lemon Myrtle Wit, Hoeggarden Wit, Bluetongue Pilsner, James Squires Pepperberry Ale (does that count if its not available anymore? )


----------



## WildebeestAttack (3/6/09)

In no order (except the first one)

St Bernadus Abt 12
Rochefort 8
Thornbridge Jaipur
Schneider Aventinus
Hargraves Hill ESB


----------



## scrumpy (3/6/09)

shit man what a question!!!!! mine have gotta be..

5. lanlord
4. james squire amber ale
3. hobgoblin
2. little creatures pale ale
1. schlenkerla (im a little bias my family is from bamberg)


----------



## DKS (15/4/11)

Just thought Ide give this a bump and see whats changed.
Daz


----------



## Silo Ted (15/4/11)

Not a single beer, but last night I stumbled across a fantastic blend. 

1/3rd Erdinger Dunkel topped with 2/3rds Schofferhofer Hefeweizen. 

It was so good that Im going to brew two clones, and do some post ferment blending. 

Back on topic, my top five changes all the time, same as with my top 5music tastes in any one period of time. Right now

1. The Dunkel, Hefe combo
2. Samuel Smith Taddy Porter
3. Fullers IPA
4. Holgate ESB
5. Murray's AA4 (oh how I pine for thee)


----------



## Frag_Dog (15/4/11)

My top 5 are US influenced. I went there a year ago just as I started to get serious about beer. Maybe it was the fact I was on holiday or something but the beers over there were awesome. I've tried the a few of the Australian Micro beers but they all seem to pale in comparison. I think the handling and logistics of bottled beer in the states is miles ahead of what you get here at your local Dans...

1) Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
2) Lagunaitas IPA
3) Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale
4) Fat Yak
5) Anchor Steam Beer


----------



## mje1980 (15/4/11)

Any 5 UK ales


----------



## pmash (15/4/11)

Epic Armageddon IPA

Mountain Goat Rare Breed

Zyweic Porter

8 Wired Hopwired IPA

La Trappe Dubbel


+2c


----------



## pimpsqueak (15/4/11)

After my recent trip to NZ, my top 5 has changed a bit..

1: Yeastie Boys. Pot Kettle Black
2: Epic. Barrel Aged Stout
3: Sierra Nevada. Torpedo
4: Emersons. Taieri George Spicy Ale
5: Croucher: Pale Ale


----------



## jasonharley (15/4/11)

Top Five

1. XXXX
2. VB
3. Hahn Ice 
4. Tooheys New
5. Carlton Draught


----------



## Pumpy (15/4/11)

Brewdog Punk IPA
Pilsner Urquell 
Endeavour IPA
Saison Dupont 
Fullers Chiswick Bitter 

Pumpy


----------



## Rieewoldt (15/4/11)

Anchor Steam Beer
Coopers Best Extra
LCPA
La Chouffe
Matilda Bay alpha pale ale


----------



## adam (15/4/11)

melbourne bitter
xxxx off the wood
james squire pilsner
james squire ipa
pilsner urquel

runner up, guinness


----------



## yum beer (15/4/11)

stella artois
steinlager pure
coopers sparkling ale..cloudy
vanuatu bitter
corona..with lemon shoved down its throat
....and these may well change....very limited selection at the local bottlo's
not LCPA...had my first one today...OMG that was shit. :icon_vomit:


----------



## adryargument (15/4/11)

Hmm, tough choice, will throw in a few styles.

1. LCPA - Mouthful of mmmmm!
2. Redoak Pale Ale - Love the winey characters.
3. Stone & Wood Pacific Ale - Refreshing!
4. Happy Goblin Pale Ale - So creamy!
5. Cascade / Centennial Hoppy Pale Ale i took to the brew share :icon_drool2: , ******* wonderful - need to get my hands on some more centennial hops!


----------



## Charst (15/4/11)

Tried to think of beers that at the time i first tried thwm blew my head off, beers that opened up my idea of what beer is:

Top 5 based on my experience:

5: Little Creatures Pale ale: Just a default beer at every opportunity. When i first tried it i was so shocked at the flavour i didn't touch it for a year, though it was offensive and shit. now i realise.
4: Red Hill Boheimian Pilsener: not quite to syle in hops but so delicious. made me interested in boho pils.
3: Aecht schlenkerla Rauch. Smoke. Not subtle, Not Apologetic. just a big if you dont like me then fk off beer.
|2. Bridge Rd Brewers Saison de Qoing , first saison and opened up my idea of what beer was. blew the head off my idea of what beer was.
1. Avec Les Bons Vux de la Brasserie Dupont: never had a beer like it, the pinnacle.


----------



## michaelcocks (18/4/11)

Imports...

Wadworths 6x
Timothy Taylor landlord ale
Bass pale ale
Fullers London pride
Hobgoblin 


Locals...(ish)
James boags wizzard smith ale (why oh why is this only available in Tasmania?)
James squires golden ale
Fat yak
Coopers pale ale
Steinlager


----------



## leeboy (18/4/11)

from less favourite to favourite

5 Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout
4 Rogue Mogul Madness ale
3 Southern Tier Mocah
2 Deschutes Quail Springs IPA
1 Rogue Old Crustateon Barley Wine


----------



## O'Henry (19/4/11)

Top 5 beers that blew my mind (actual top five is too hard to nail down, hell even this list is hard):

Cervesia
Rogue Hazelnut Brown
Duchesse de Bourgogne
Cantillion Gueuze
Murray's Icon


----------



## wrath (19/4/11)

In no order - 

Saison Dupont
Murrays Dark Knight Porter
Kwak
Trumer Pils
LC Rogers


----------



## Pennywise (19/4/11)

This changes for me about every 4 weeks, but ATM I'd say it's (in no order)

Weihenstephaner Dunkelweizen
White Shield IPA
Samuel Smith's Taddy Porter
Endeavour Pale Ale
Lindermans kriek


----------



## domix (19/4/11)

Jamieson Beast
Feral Hop Hog
Grand Ridge Mirboo Midnight Dark Ale
Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black
Mountain Goat DIPA (available last spring on tap at the brewery)

Just realised these are almost all Aussie beers
Yeastie Boys is NZ
Pretty hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Maple (19/4/11)

Russian River - Pliny
Flying Monkeys - Netherworld Cascadian Dark Ale
Rogue - Yellow Snow
Stone - Ruination IPA
Flying Monkeys - Hoptical illusion


----------



## .DJ. (19/4/11)

1. Murrays 2IPA
2. Three Boys IPA
3. Murrays Whale
4. Stone and Wood Pacific (on tap)
5. Mountain Goat Hightail


----------



## Will88 (19/4/11)

In no particular order:

La Fin Du Monde (Unibroue)
Alpha Pale Ale (Matilda Bay)
Hefeweibier Dunkel (Weihenstephaner)
Surefoot Stout (Mountain Goat)
Wicked Elf Witbier


----------



## bum (19/4/11)

Schlenkerla Rauchbier Urbock
Pliny the Elder
Old Rasputin
Hop Henge Experimental IPA (as opposed to the regular, non-experimental version)
Nogne O #100

Probably in that order - positions one and two are the only bones of contention. 

[EDIT: subbed in #100]


----------



## timryan (19/4/11)

James Squire Golden Ale
Little Creatures Bright Ale
Fat Yak 
Beez Neez
Stella Atrois


----------



## Adam Howard (19/4/11)

I have lots of potential beers on my to-do list but currently I think my top 5 is, in no particular order:

Aventinus Eisbock
Schofferhofer Hefe
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
8 Wired Hopwired IPA
Leffe Brune


----------



## Braumoasta (19/4/11)

Stuttgarter Hofbru Pilsner
Paulaner Weibier
Hirsch Zwickl
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Trumer Pils


----------



## J Grimmer (20/4/11)

S&W Pacific 
LCBA
Mountain Goat Steam Ale
Coopers Pale Ale
XXXX Draught (rip)

Jan


----------



## boingk (20/4/11)

Some nice ones in here for sure, keep it up guys. In no particular order here are my top five:

VB Original Recipe (RIP?)
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Kilkenny Draught
Barons Lager
Fat Yak

Cheers - boingk


----------



## argon (20/4/11)

boingk said:


> VB Original Recipe (RIP?)



Whatever happened to that? It was a few years ago now maybe 2002-3? It was a special release for a while there. I remember having a few of these and they were very nice.

Linky


----------



## poggor (17/5/11)

Gday


My top 5 (ish)

1. Leffe (blond or brune- probably blond if in this list)
2. Pelforth Brune (french mass produced dark beer that i grew up on)
3. Kilkenny
4. Coopers pale or sparkling (probably sparkling, but i'd miss the pale)
5. Pilsner urquell or carlsberg.. some crisp clean lager.


yum


g


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/5/11)

argon said:


> Whatever happened to that? It was a few years ago now maybe 2002-3? It was a special release for a while there. I remember having a few of these and they were very nice. . . .



It wasn't a special release - it was a mainstream release. Tasty beer, shitloads of marketing... No one bought any of it.


Top 5 for me

Brewdog Punk IPA on cask/pump in London
Budvar
Saison Dupont
Orval
Alpha Pale Ale


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/11)

Can we have a thread :"Your Top Five Threads dragged up from at least 2009" because gravedigging seems to be the flavour of the moment


----------



## drtomc (18/5/11)

In no particular order:

Saison Dupont
La Fin Du Mond
TTL
3 Ravens Oktoberfest
Theakston's Best Bitter


----------



## bconnery (18/5/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> It wasn't a special release - it was a mainstream release. Tasty beer, shitloads of marketing... No one bought any of it.


That's not true. I did, a little. And my company did because it was my go to beer when only mainstream beers were available so they paid for it...
Just quite clearly nowhere near enough to justify keeping it. 
Pity, between it and Castlemaine's XXX dark I'd found two beers I was always happy enough to drink when there wasn't much around.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/5/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Tasty beer, shitloads of marketing... No one bought any of it.


I did too, obviously just not enough to singlehandedly justify ongoing production.

Was the first beer I listened to my palate before I even knew I had one. 

My euro-lager swilling mates at the time would see me drinking it and say "What the hell are you drinking VB for? Here, have a Heiney". I'd just smile and nod sagely...


----------



## Siborg (18/5/11)

In no particular order:


Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
Weinstephan Hefeweissbier Dunkel
Schlenkeria Rauchbeer Marzen
Brewdog Punk IPA
Little Creatures IPA


----------



## beersom (18/5/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> It wasn't a special release - it was a mainstream release. Tasty beer, shitloads of marketing... No one bought any of it.




I was working in beer retail at the time and our shop was going through well over a layer a week, which meant it was about on par sales wise with Stella....
Pity no other stores were selling that much, the sales reps couldn't figure out why we sold so much in comparison to everyone else -
-Simple answer - we were a beer specialty retailer and it had very keen pricing.


----------



## Pennywise (18/5/11)

I did buy a bottle of that VB original, didn't go much on it at all, in fact I'd put it on par with the other VB's, disgusting


----------



## argon (18/5/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> It wasn't a special release - it was a mainstream release. Tasty beer, shitloads of marketing... No one bought any of it.




That's a shame... really enjoyed it from memory. Seems as though CUB's own marketing was working against them.


----------



## Philthy79 (18/5/11)

In no particular order.. and depeanding on weather mood and where I am..

Barnsley Bitter 
Timothy Taylor Landlord
Theakstons OP
Pilsner Urquell/Budvar
Guinness


----------



## outbreak (18/5/11)

No particular order

Mountain Goat Hightail Ale
Duvel Red
Haandbryggeriet Hesjel
8 Wired Tall Poppy India Red Ale
LC Rogers


----------



## Mikedub (18/5/11)

Moa 5 hop Barrel 
Plisner Urquell 
Artic Fox Chocolate Stout
Duval
Alpha


----------



## tipsy (18/5/11)

Duvel
Leffe Brun
Coopers Best Extra Stout
Budvar
Schofferhoffer hefeweizen

and I'd like to get a mild in there like Moorhouse Black Cat maybe I'd swap it for the Duvel if you forced me to.


----------



## bignath (18/5/11)

In no particular order:

Punk IPA
Sam Adams Boston Lager
Pilsner Urquell
Trumer Pils
James Squire Pilsner

Honourable mentions:

Alpha Pale Ale
BrewDog 77 Lager
LCPA
LCBA
Coopers Pale


----------



## Dribs (11/6/11)

Leffe Brun or Radieuse (I'd need to taste them side by side, and start out sober)
Mountain Goat Hightail
Young's Double Choc Stout
Knappstein Reserve Lager
Fuller's ESB

Being a student, it is rather hard to acquire these beers on a regular basis


----------



## waggastew (11/6/11)

This is like one of those '5 best songs of all time' lists, absolutely impossible and in need of some serious criteria.......

Best five beers, based on context (in no particular order)

Melbourne Bitter - Bottom of the esky, 18yo, party at a village hall east of Wagga, 'Wow, this is what binge drinking is all about'
Tooheys Old - Norton's on Nortons, Leichardt, Sydney NSW. I met my wife that night, she could drink better than I could
Stella Artois - A round of 4 pints in a small pub two blocks from Leicester Square, London 1999. 12 quid, faaaark thats $36AU for four beers!
Theakstons Old Peculier - Reading, UK 2004. On tap at my local pub, warm glass of fruity ale. WTF???? But the winds of change.......
Little Creatures Pale Ale - Ummm, what are hops? Ummm, why does this beer taste so good? Ummm, can I make this at home???????

The rest is history baby!

Oh and in the spirit of previous posts, my CURRENT Top 5 (beers I have EVER drank in no particular order)

LCPA - There are better APA's out there but that fact you can buy it in my home town bottlo which used to only deal in megaswill lager says alot
Tooheys Old - The goto when its wall to wall megaswill
Anything Coopers - They flew the flag long before LC was even a sparkle in the eye (in particular Best Extra)
Duvel - Mass produced lushness
Tegernseer Helles - Picture a lake, in the Alps, in Bavaria, run by people who care for nothing but beer and various forms of roasted pork!

That'll do me!


----------



## Mclovin (11/6/11)

AG Home Brew (FRESH)

Heiniken (IMPORTED)
Boags draught
Coopers sparkling ale
Becks (IMPORTED)
Fosters lager

Fresh is best IMHO.
:chug:


----------



## Spork (11/6/11)

McLovin - you can stomach Boags draught? Mad respect to you!

My fave 5. (in no particular order)
Tripels.
Dubels.
Ales.
Porters.
Others.


----------



## C-MOR (11/6/11)

Heaps good beers


Imperial red rocket, or something, on at the tap house melb in march

Holgates ESB

Bruges, 2 in Belgium and $20 at essendon cellars

Lowenbrau, straight from the cask

BoPils? hmmm... Buckleys nuptials or Mtilda Bay on tap

ps choosing five is ridiculous


----------



## Swordsman (12/6/11)

C-MOR said:


> Heaps good beers
> 
> 
> Imperial red rocket, or something, on at the tap house melb in march
> ...



Agree, choosing just 5 is ridiculous. It changes for me based on season, mood, what i've come acros recently. Based on what i've had recently and the rough ranking i have in my 'bottle collection' (good on left, less good on right). 

Murrrays Nirvana Pale Ale (great hop flavour, just love it fresh draught)
LCPA (was better when they still used chinook)
Barons Black Whattle Original Ale 
James Squire Pilsner (not so sure it is still as good as i remember it used to be though...)(\
Knapstein Reserve Lager (best lager by far...only one i put up there with a good ale imo)

Honourable mentions:

James Squire IPA
James Squire Amber
Coopers Pale Ale 
Tooheys old (much better than usual mega swill when you have no options)
Schofferhoffer Krystalweizen (pretty easy to find example of a good wheat bee i think)
LC Rogers
and i coudl go on and on and on LOL....


----------



## Northside Novice (12/6/11)

waggastew said:


> This is like one of those '5 best songs of all time' lists, absolutely impossible and in need of some serious criteria.......
> 
> Best five beers, based on context (in no particular order)
> 
> ...


----------



## Murcluf (12/6/11)

My top5 no order only criteria they must be fresh get very disappointed when they are stale.

Fullers ESB
Wychwood Hobgoblin
Coopers Best Extra Stout
Murray's Spartacus
Guinness


----------



## beachy (12/6/11)

My top 5 would be

Lobethal Bierhaus Double Hopped IPA
Lagunitas Maximus
Fullers ESB
Stone IPA
Anderson Valley Boont Amber


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/6/11)

top 5:

white rabbit dark
LC rogers
kooinda pale ale
black & tan at the pub
lord nelson 3 sheets


----------



## MitchDudarko (12/6/11)

Which child do you like best? Haha, I've got more than 5 definite favourites, and there's so many beers I'm still to try, so it could definitely change (and probably will).
As of today, If I could ask for 5 they would be:
1. Brewdog Punk IPA can.
2. Fullers London Pride
3. Alaskan Smoked Porter
4. Stone Ruination IPA
5. Mountain Goat / Thornbridge Collaboration Black IPA.


----------



## sanpedro (12/6/11)

The all time top 5 would be difficult to pick so I have gone with a current top 5:

1. Epic Hop Zombie DIPA - well balanced DIPA and very drinkable
2. Kooinda APA - this is my favourite Aussie APA
3. Holgate Temptress chocolate porter - my go to dark beer
4. North Coast Old Rasputin russian imperial stout - have only sampled this style of beer recently, very impressive
5. Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA - tasty and great value AIPA 


Honourable mention Hargraves Hill Phoenix imperial red ale, fantastic drop on tap, but I can't justify $49 a bottle, however my mate can...so I do the right thing and help him drink it...lol.


----------



## Josh (12/6/11)

Josh said:


> I like beers I can have a few of...
> 
> Hoegaarden
> Budvar
> ...



It's amazing how things change when you travel. These five are some of the most memorable I've had in the last few years for various reasons.

Pilsner Urquell - in the cellar at the brewery
Hofbrau Oktoberfest - opening day 2009
Schneider Aventinus Weizen-Eisbock
Russian River Temptation
Rogue Dry Hopped St Rogue Red Ale


----------



## spog (12/6/11)

wil's pil's (bootleg brewery)
emersons 1812 ipa (new zuland)
moo brew pilsner (tassie
kentish ale (7 sheds tassie)
lcpa (little creatures wa)

mmmmm just thinking about the topic gets me dreaming .....cheers.......spog.........


----------



## Newbee(r) (12/6/11)

In no particular order

Cascade First Harvest (2009 - liquid smooth hops - they've yet to beat it or come close but still one of my all time favourites)
Fat Yak Pale Ale - great all round session beer
Timothy Taylor Landlord extra strong pale ale - has the fullers overtones without them dominating
Coopers sparkling ale (favourite mid week go to when the homebrews are conditioning)
Samuel Smith oatmeal stout
(
Damn that's 5 already?!!!)

Honourable mention ; O)

Punk IPA - not because I could session drink it or even regularly pick one up, but because it opened my eyes and tastebuds (well, nuked the tastebuds actually) and then once the assault was over, a cracker of a flavour remained.


----------



## Charst (12/6/11)

In Order:

5. Epic Pale Ale
4. Boon Kriek
3. Schlenkerla Rauch Marzen
2. Mountain Goat Thornbridge Rarebreed Black IPA 
1. Avec les bons Vux de la brasserie Dupont


----------



## JestersDarts (13/6/11)

Now - who's going to tally the results!


----------



## prosk8ta (8/8/11)

Top 5 is hard because i have my favourite session beers and then others.. ill try a mix of both in no particular order.

1. Coopers Sparkling Ale

2. Old Speckled Hen

3. Burleigh Brewing Co.'s 70's style pale ale (fell in love with this at sirromet winery last xmas day)

4. Knappstein Reserve Lager

5. Little Creatures Original Pilsner 

Wicked Elf Pale Ale and Paulaner's Hefe-weizen get honourable mentions

There's so many others i could probably have a new top 5 once a month

Im off to Europe at the end of the year (Munich and Prague are the most anticipated) so will no doubt come back with more favourites


----------



## J Grimmer (8/8/11)

my 5 no particular order

CPA
LCBA
XXXX Draught (rip)
Mountian Goat Steam Ale
Sunny Coast Brewery Rye ESB


----------



## Samuel Adams (8/8/11)

Ok here is my current standouts;

Weihenstephaner - Heffe Weissbier
Samuel Adams - Boston Lager
Southern Tier - Phin & Matt's Ale
Brew Dog - IPA is Dead Citra IPA
Leffe - Radieuse

Yep its too hard to pick 5, I've got heaps more I'd like on that list !


----------



## Tanga (8/8/11)

In no particular order:

Hobgoblin,
Wicked Elf wit
4 Pines stout
Coopers Vintage (the first year it came out)
Leffe Dark

Yes, I like my dark beers.


----------



## Dave70 (9/8/11)

Anything from central Europe or Belgian x 5.


----------



## Glenn Brown (9/8/11)

Hmm, so many to choose from. 

Little Creature Pale Ale

James Squires Pilsner 

Feral Hop Hog

Feral Belgian White 

Kilkenny 



Man I could go a beer right now.


----------



## Salt (19/8/11)

Hard to pin down 5...but at the moment...

Epic Armageddon
Lagunitas Maximus
Brewdog Hardcore IPA
8Wired Superconductor
Epic Hop Zombie

spot the theme...


----------



## chunckious (19/8/11)

Salt said:


> Hard to pin down 5...but at the moment...
> 
> Epic Armageddon
> Lagunitas Maximus
> ...



Yeah...nothin local


----------



## kdaust (19/8/11)

LCPA
Fat Yak
White Rabbit Dark
Trois Pistoles
Knappstein lager


----------



## Salt (19/8/11)

Chunkious said:


> Yeah...nothin local


Actually three local...wrong answer


----------



## chunckious (19/8/11)

Salt said:


> Actually three local...wrong answer



Shit hey...sorry mate.
I try to back the local exclusively but Yeasties keep finding their way into my chilli bin........hud-a-wa & Pot Belly are so good.


----------



## Salt (19/8/11)

Chunkious said:


> Shit hey...sorry mate.
> I try to back the local exclusively but Yeasties keep finding their way into my chilli bin........hud-a-wa & Pot Belly are so good.


Haha, you didnt see old NZ in my status did ya!
I could have put all five NZ, but thought i'd chuck a couple of other hoppy IPAs in there.
My last experience with Yeastie Boys wasnt the best...Rex Atitude! If you have tried it you know what I mean..if you havent its worth trying (only once though).


----------



## rehab (25/9/11)

In no particular order:
1. Epic Armageddon
2. Croucher Patriot
3. Macs Hop Rocker
4. Budějovick Budvar
5. 8wired Superconductor


Hard to narrow down to just 5. There are many more beers to try and that could change this list dramatically!


----------



## mje1980 (25/9/11)

At the moment SN torpedo. Been great both times i've tried it.


----------



## VBisGod (25/9/11)

VB............ ITS ALWAYS THE SAME
STONE & WOOD....... COULD BE THE GREATEST BEER IN THE LAND IF EVERY SECOND STUBBY WASNT A GUSHER
KILKENNY....... ITS AMAZING WHAT AN OPEN FIRE AND A WIDGET BRINGS
ALL THE FANCY DANCY STUFF, STICK IT UP YOUR ASS, ITS TOO EXPENSIVE.
LEFFE BLONDE. BY FAR THE BEST BEER EVER AVAILABLE AT A SUPERMARKET COLES


----------



## MarkBastard (25/9/11)

At the moment probably...

- Mad Brewers Stout Noir
- Brewdog Hardcore IPA
- Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA
- Timothy Taylor Landlord
- La Trappe Dubbel


----------



## MarkyMark (25/9/11)

Holgate ESB
Fat Yak
LCBA
LCPA
Stone and Wood Pacific Ale


----------



## jasonharley (25/9/11)

Little Creatures Bright Ale

Ford-Kellier IPA

Majesto Russian Stout

Greene King IPA

Pickatinny Amber Ale


Drooling 5 eyes


----------



## Truman42 (26/9/11)

Redhill scotch Ale
Mornington Peninsula Brewery Pale Ale
Mornington Peninsula Brewery Nut Brown Ale
Stone and Wood Pacific Ale
White rabbit dark ale


----------



## Wimmig (26/9/11)

In no order.. At the moment.. 

Budvar lager
Franzsikaner Hefeweisen
Sierra Nevada kellerweise
Matilda bay alpha pale ale
Holgate xsb (tap)


----------



## enuun (26/9/11)

Fullers IPA
Greene King Abbot Ale
Greene King Strong Suffolk Vintage Ale
Coopers Vintage 2010
Paulaner Salvatore


----------



## basement_brewer (26/9/11)

No particular order....

Pilsner Urquell
Sunshine Coast Brewery Best Bitter
Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA
Weihenstephan Heffeweissbier Dunkel
Weltenburger Kloster Asam Bock


----------



## mh971 (26/9/11)

No order and subject to continuing change

Sierra Nevada Torpedo
Abbot Ale
Southwark Old Stout
Spitfire Kentish Ale
Wicked Elf Pale Ale


----------



## jurule (28/9/11)

Emersons 182 IPA
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Old Speckled Hen
James Squire Amber Ale
Boags Premium Lager


----------



## Snowdog (1/10/11)

With the usual disclaimers on changing tastes and no particular order, and with a bit of breakdown into fives so I could add more beers... :icon_drunk: 


Australian Overall:

Kooinda Full Nelson IPA
Bacchus Obama Black IPA
Feral Hop Hog
Bridge Roads Bling 
4 Pale
Honourable mention: Jamieson Beast IPA

Australian Generally Available Bottles:

Little Creatures Pale
Mildura Storm Cloudy
Stone & Wood Pacific
White Rabbit Dark
Cooper's Dark
Honourable mentions: Tooheys Old, Cooper's Lager & Pale Ale (when there is only megaswill to be had)

Australian Draught:

Matilda Bay Alpha
Holgate ESB
MT Yippy IPA
Brisbane Brewhouse BPA
Sunshine Coast Best Bitter
Honourable mention: Brisbane Brewing's Taffinator Dopplebock (R.I.P.)


When in Seattle:
Overall:

Deschutes Mirror Pond
Big Sky IPA
Grand Teton Bitch Creek ESB
Sierra Nevada Torpedo
Green Flash West Coast IPA
Honourable mentions: Victory Hop Devil IPA, Anchor Steam


Local Washington State brews:

Black Raven Trickster IPA
Roslyn Dark Lager
Northern Lights Solar Wind
Naked City Pale Rider
Boundary Bay Dry-hopped IPA
Honourable mentions: Too many really. But the honourable honourable mentions would be Georgetown Brewing's Mannys Pale and Mac & Jack's African Amber (these two taps seemed to have managed to get themselves into every bar in town), and Red Hook ESB. Though a transparent ghost of it's original self of 1981, it was the beer that got me off Rainier lager and into micros. Since AB/Inbev distributes it in the states, a tap will most likely be found almost anywhere in the U.S..


----------



## chunckious (1/10/11)

Snowdog said:


> Australian Overall:
> 
> Kooinda Full Nelson IPA
> Bacchus Obama Black IPA
> ...



Shit Snowy that's a good batch. Throw Lobethal Pale Ale in there and your talking my favourite sips anywhere.


----------



## Snowdog (1/10/11)

Chunkious said:


> Shit Snowy that's a good batch. Throw Lobethal Pale Ale in there and your talking my favourite sips anywhere.



Well, being I haven't tried Lobethal Pale, I can't really put it on my list yet.


----------



## Moz (1/10/11)

Mikkeller single hop IPA(any they are all good)
Jamieson's Beast IPA
Bridge Rd Bling IPA
Murry's Icon x2IPA
Murry's Spartacus Imperial IPA


----------



## peaky (1/10/11)

Sierra Nevada Torpedo
Timothy Taylor Landlord
Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale
Fullers IPA
Holgate ESB



List is in no particular order and is bound to be somewhat different next week....


----------



## Spiesy (19/6/12)

Mountain Goat Hightail Ale
Kooinda Pale Ale
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Franziskaner Hefe
Coopers Extra Stout

...with honorable mentions to: SNPA, Schofferhoffer Hefe, Stone & Wood Pacific Ale, Hargreaves Hill ESB, and countless other beers...


----------



## Truman42 (19/6/12)

In no particular order and changes seasonally

Redhill Scotch Ale
Cascade Stout
JS Porter (Only JS beer worth drinking)
CUB Abbotsford Invalid Stout (Only CUB beer worth drinking, great for when your at a megaswill pub as they usually have it)
MPB Nut Brown Ale
Kooinda Black IPA

Special mention: MPB Pale Ale, Grand Ridge Gippsland Gold, 4 Pines stout


----------



## Rob S (19/6/12)

Forever changing as soon as the next big thing comes along...

White rabbit white ale
St bernardus trippel
High rollers wheat beer
28 pale ale
Vale pale ale


----------



## gravey (19/6/12)

In no particular order, hard to narrow it down to 5 tbh....

SNAB Maelstrm
Old Speckled Hen
Hobgoblin
Mountain Goat Rypa
Vale Ale IPA


----------



## JDW81 (19/6/12)

No order

Brewdog Punk IPA
Mountain Goat Hightail
Bridge Road Celtic Red
Schofferhofer - Hefeweizen
Wig and Pen IPA.


----------



## bowie in space (19/6/12)

LCPA - hopefully doesn't change too much
CPA - an ol' Aussie favourite
SNPA- what a beer, jam packed full of tasty goodness
Abbot Ale - subtly superb
Probably Pilsner Urquell or Budvar coz I gotta pick something other than an ale...right??

BTW, there are shitloads of beers on these lists I haven't tried, primarily because I drink my own beer at home nine times out of ten. 

Except when I'm at the pub, then it's _*whatever*_ craft beer I can get, followed by Toohey's Old, then XXXX gold as a last resort.


----------



## cwbrown07 (19/6/12)

no order, current list, disclaimer, disclaimer...

Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse/ Dunkel (depending upon whether winter or summer)

Coopers Sparkling - any time is a good time... until they catch up to you!

Timothy Taylor Landord - hand pump

Bath Spa - hand pump (english mild) 

Westmalle Tripel - must be in a chalice and savoured


----------



## Shifter (19/6/12)

No order, but good honest beery beer!

Randalls Patois
Youngs Special Bitter
Sam Smiths Bitter
Ruddles County.
Flowers Bitter.


----------



## Smokomark (19/6/12)

In no particular order

Green Flash Hop Head Red
SN Torpedo
Mikkeller Dark Harvest
Mountain Goat Hightale Ale
Brewdog 5am Saint


Favourite ATM
Ballast Point Big Eye IPA - I seem to be drawn towards Dans at least twice a week for more supplies


----------



## gravey (19/6/12)

Shifter said:


> No order, but good honest beery beer!
> 
> Sam Smiths Bitter




went to a Sam Smiths pub in London recently......their bitter is damned good!


----------



## scottc1178 (19/6/12)

Tripel Karmeliet
Altenmunster Weizen
James Squire Golden Ale
Little Creatures Bright Ale
Venloosch Wit


----------



## Shifter (19/6/12)

Ain't it just!


----------



## fattox (2/7/14)

Not in any specific order:

Sierra Nevada Pale
Extra Dry, but before they changed it up
Gulden Draak
Rogue Dead Guy
Tooheys New
Gold 

Yeah yeah mega swill - they have a place! Ie when no craft available!


----------



## Three Sheets (2/7/14)

Right now and in no order

Ferals Hop Hog 
James Squires Hop Thief 6 
SN Torpedo
SN Harvest ( Northern or Southern) 
Spitfire 

Wow filled that fast, maybe we need a top 10.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (2/7/14)

Had to focus on ales only...

Rogers Beer -Little Creatures
Alpha Pale Ale -Matilda Bay
Fat Yak -Matilda Bay
Punk IPA -Brew Dogs (Original Recipe)
BigEye IPA -Ballast Point


----------



## beercus (2/7/14)

Stuster said:


> Yes, tried Zot, both the dark and the light. Very drinkable beers and nice on tap. :chug:


Good tour as well....

Beercus


----------



## slcmorro (2/7/14)

In no particular order...

Feral Hop Hog
Schofferhofer Krystalweizen
Little Creatures Bright Ale
Sierra Nevada Wet Hop Harvest
Stoke Bomber Bohemian Ale

These are likely to change on a monthly basis


----------



## keef_g (2/7/14)

Westveteren 12
Rochefort 10
Hobgoblin
Mornington imperial ipa
Sierra nevada northerm harvest


----------



## CrookedFingers (2/7/14)

No particular order.

Ballast point Big Eye IPA.
Coopers Pale Ale.
4 Pines Pale Ale.
Schofferhofer Hefe.
Sierra Nevada Torpedo.


----------



## Forever Wort (2/7/14)

I just found this thread. Awesome idea. Hard to think about ...

After much hand-wringing:

Balmain Pale Ale
Founders Breakfast Stout
Moon Dog Jukebox Hero IPA
Bridge Road Chestnut Pilsner
Feral Smoked Porter


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/14)

Off the grog at the moment but find the question a problem poser, I have tried a lot of different beers and I like many, I agree with Three Sheets, a top five is hard to pin down especially in any order, temperature would play a big part in what we drink and enjoy drinking.

Guinness Foreign Extra / Stoke Bombardier Kiwi IPA / Hook Norton Haymaker / Greene Kings Old Crafty Hen / Robinson's Old Tom.

Looks like alcohol content might play an important part in my choices as well as temperature.


----------



## mosto (3/7/14)

I've had some nice beers I've only tried only once when I was in a beer club, but I'll keep my list to beers I've tasted many times:

1 - Little Creatures Pale Ale
2 - HopDog BeerWorks Redhopolous
3 - 4 Pines Kolsch
4 - Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
5 - Murrays Rudeboy Pilsner

Like others hard to keep it to 5, so honourable mentions to Wicked Elf Pale Ale, Wicked Elf Porter, LCBA, Coopers Sparkling, Mac's Hop Rocker and Badlands IPA.

If I'm buying a case, unless it's a special occasion and I'm shouting myself, I like to keep it under $60 so in that category I tend to go JS Golden Ale, JS Porter, Gage Roads Atomic Pale Ale, Gage Roads Giant IPA or Matilda Bay Fat Yak.


----------



## acarey (3/7/14)

Murrays Spartacus
Epic Hop Zombie
8Wired Superconductor
Holgate Millennium Falcon
Riverside 55 Pale ale

NOTE: Never try to have all of these beers in one session!!


----------



## Mardoo (3/7/14)

No particular order, but I'm not really a Top Ten etc. type of guy:

Kooinda English Red Ale
Fuller's London Porter
St. Bernardus Abt 12
Fat Tire Amber (any hoppy amber with a whack of caramel, really)
De Moelen Rasputin RIS

Honorable Mention:
The One I Have Yet to Brew that knocks my socks off.


----------



## neonmeate (3/7/14)

zum uerige alt
spezial ungespundet
dupont avec les bons voeux
westvleteren blond
orval

but i think my top 5 beers ever might have all been homebrews... three years of the Funky beer swap produced some of the best beers ive ever had


----------



## Logman (3/7/14)

In order of favorite and coincidentally what I consume the most of 

Coopers Stout
Matilda Bay Fat Yak
Little Creatures Pale Ale
Sierra Nevada Stout
Feral Hop Hog


----------



## neonmeate (3/7/14)

fat yak ahead of lc?!


----------



## LorriSanga (3/7/14)

In no paticular order........

Yeastie Boys - Pot Kettle Black
Dechutes - Inversion IPA
West Coast - Hop Head Red
Renassaince - Elemental Porter
Bear Republic - Racer 5 IPA


----------



## verysupple (3/7/14)

In no order,

Weihenstephaner hefe weissbier
Saison Dupont
Spaten Munchner Hell
Nogne #100
Young's Special London Ale


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/7/14)

Top 5.....hmmm need a top 20. 

Epic Brewing Armageddon IPA
Bridge Roads B2 Bomber Mach 2.0
Evil Twin Brewing Hipster Ale
Firestone Walker Pale 31
Southern Bay Brewing Hop Bazooka


----------



## Vanners (3/7/14)

Forever Wort said:


> I just found this thread. Awesome idea. Hard to think about ...
> 
> After much hand-wringing:
> 
> ...


I've got a cracking Smoked Porter on tap at home at the moment. I'll bring you a sample to next Merri Masher meeting.


----------



## TimT (3/7/14)

Lessee now, in no particular order, yada yada,

Killer Sprocket: Amber Ale
Grand Ridge Brewery: Moonshine
Feral: Sly Fox
Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black
Wild Beer Co Modus Operandi.


----------



## Westo (3/7/14)

1. Sierra Nevada Torpedo
2. James Squire Hop Thief 6
3. Fat Yak
4. Sierra Nevada Harvest
5. Any Decent Stout


----------



## sponge (3/7/14)

I'm surprised to see so much love for SN harvest..

The ones I've had have been far too sweet to be enjoyable.

That's just my opinion though. One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## mje1980 (3/7/14)

I may get kicked off ahb for saying it but I'm over US styles in general


----------



## Blitzer (3/7/14)

Cantillon - Rosé de Gambrinus
Chimay - Cinq Cents
Sierra Nevada - Torpedo
Saison Dupont
I'm putting in Russian River - Supplication (never had it, but I have a feeling it would be right there)


----------



## luggy (3/7/14)

I'd have to agree with you there, whether they don't age well on the trip over or aren't my cup of tea to begin with I'm not too sure. Much prefer German English and Belgian


----------



## TimT (3/7/14)

_I've got a cracking Smoked Porter on tap at home at the moment. I'll bring you a sample to next Merri Masher meeting._

Smoke + porter = Excellence. I made one last year, went down a treat.


----------



## hairydog (3/7/14)

Trying to get through all on the rack but i go for

Little Creatures bright ale
Matsos smokey bishop dark smokey lager a good drop
Timothy taylors landlord
Sierra nevada torpedo
Monteiths dark ale


----------



## yum beer (3/7/14)

Depends on the season.

*SUMMER*
Budvar
Urquell
Warsteiner
Sam Smiths Pale Ale
Pikes Oakbank

*WINTER*
Sam Smith Taddy Porter
Hobgoblin
Endeavour Amber Reserve
Sam Smith India Ale
Coopers Vintage


----------



## Crofty (3/7/14)

No particular order-

Leffe Radieuse
Heretic Evil Twin
Chimay Red
Hopdog Redhopulous

and my favourite case beer-
Coopers Mild


----------



## danestead (3/7/14)

This is hard because I cannot remember the last time I bought a carton and I rarely even buy a 6 pack or single bottles these days.

In no order.

Little Creatures Rogers
Feral Hop Hog
Feral Sly Fox
James Squire 150 Lashes
4 Pines Pale Ale

Ive gone off Little Creature Pale Wle which was once by far may favourite beer. It is too floral for me as I much prefer a citrusy style paleale. Maybe it is because it has changed over the years.


----------



## menoetes (4/7/14)

My top 5 is often changing as I keep trying new beers but at the moment;

Feral Hop Hog
Kostritzer Schwarzbier
Little Creatures Pale
Sierra Nevada Pale
Holgate Millenium Falcon (in very careful moderation).

The top two are actually tied for first place.

Hmmm... now I look, I notice 3 of those are Pale Ales. If you had asked me previously; I would have told you I wasn't a huge fan of them. I guess I just made a liar of myself...


----------



## fixa4377 (4/7/14)

Coopers PA
Melbourne Bitter
Coopers 62 Pilsner
James Boags Premium
Squires 150 Lashes

No fancy brews here,, Easily pleased, 

Love tasting and testing new & o/seas beers, Just haven't done much of it


----------



## Logman (4/7/14)

neonmeate said:


> fat yak ahead of lc?!


I wouldn't have said it previously, but have been pretty disappointed with the last couple of slabs of LCPA. Fat Yak is great as a thrown down beer after working etc too. All of my bottles for homebrew are LCPA empties giving testament to my previous association with this beer


----------



## jester28 (4/7/14)

SN torpedo
Deschutes fresh squeezed IPA
Brewdog 5am saint
Liberty C!tra
Bridge rd bling IPA


----------



## thedragon (4/7/14)

Leffe Radieuse
Chimay grand reserve
White rabbit dark ale
4 pines el dorado
Fat Yak (from the bottle, not on tap)


----------



## Danwood (4/7/14)

Fullers London Porter
Rogue Hazelnut Brown
Schlenkerla Urbock/Eiche Dopplebock (can't split them)
Feral Hophog
Straffe Hendrick (De Haalve Man) Quad

*List correct at time of print*


----------



## yankinoz (4/7/14)

In no order: Timothy Taylor Landlord, Bohemia (Mexico), New Glarus Cherry Stout, Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock, Saison Dupont.

I'd add Ballantine IPA, but that would do you no good, since it died years ago. I still wear black.


----------



## Ciderman (5/7/14)

Has anyone seen or heard of Coopers Special old stout? It was packaged much the same as vintage. 

For me...

Beechworth Pale Ale
Deschutes 'Chainbreaker' White IPA
Murray's 'Dark Knight' Porter
Burleigh 'Hasel Hop' 
Anchor 'Steam Ale'


----------



## neonmeate (5/7/14)

loved the coopers special stout (and the olde blue cap regular stout when it was 6.7, 6.8%....) CBES hasnt been the same since the move to the new shiny brewery.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (6/7/14)

Nearly impossible to choose, but here's my top five at the moment, no particular order.

Fullers ESB
Rochefort 10
Deschutes Fresh Squeezed IPA
Haand Bryggeriet Odin's Tipple
Alesmith Speedway Stout


----------

